# مقر ادارى للايجار 300م بمصر الجديدة بالقرب من صلاح سالم



## اسلام محمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 115124
مقر ادارى للايجار مساحته 300متر بالقرب من صلاح سالم بمصر الجديدة عبارة عن ....
(5غرف + ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس)
•	الدور الثالث + اسانسير
•	لهــا جراج خــاص 
المطلــوب / 7000 جنيــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

